

Help foil the NSA by Encrypting Google Drive - SilliMon
http://www.syncdocs.com/keep-google-drive-files-private-with-syncdocs-encryption/

======
CPAhem
With the news that the NSA is tapping Google's internal fibre links, local
encryption of Google is the way to go.

The problem is that it makes it harder to use, and to share, especially on
multiple devices.

Perhaps the innocent days of the early Internet are over, and we now always
need to consider that Big Brother is watching.

~~~
DanBC
> Perhaps the innocent days of the early Internet are over, and we now always
> need to consider that Big Brother is watching.

You have _always_ had to assume that your data is available to Big Brother.

~~~
SilliMon
No, in the past, only if you were a tin-foil hat wearing paranoid.

We expected our government to uphold the law, specifically the 4th Amendment,
which protects us from unlawful searches.

~~~
DanBC
ECHELON was an open secret, with EU parliament reports. We knew how the 5
members avoided the legal problems of spying on their own citizens - A just
hands B, C, D and E a list of names to spy on.

Here's a report from 2000
([http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/820758.stm](http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/820758.stm))

Here's a report from 2001
([http://www.theguardian.com/world/2001/may/29/qanda.janeperro...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2001/may/29/qanda.janeperrone))

Risk assessment has always been part of cryptography.

